# Moving users/groups to another OU



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey I want to make a new OU structure.. there are basically no GPOS aside from the default domain policy. If nothing has been applied I can move users, distribution groups, security groups etc,. in new OU's and they will act exactly the same correct?

Like move Users to my new OU which is Vancouver->Users

thx


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Should be fine as long as the default domain policy is filtering down. Try a few users and computers and then log on to one of the accounts and run the group policy results wizard on the computer and account.


----------

